# la cellulite



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2016)

[HR][/HR]

	
	
		
		
	


	




22 GIU 2016 15:27[h=1]LA VERSIONE DI MUGHINI - “SAVIANO DIFENDE LA CELLULITE? A ME NON PIACE. E SE UNA DONNA CHE STA CON ME METTE SU DUE CHILI, IO CHIAMO I CARABINIERI PER PORTARLA VIA - A ME LE DONNE PIACCIONO SVELTE, SGUALDRINE, GUIZZANTI. MENO HANNO CELLULITE, PIÙ SONO TROIE, MEGLIO È”[/h][h=2]“Non ci faccio sopra comizi, non scrivo nessun post al riguardo, non cerco followers. Me me strafotto. E’ così e non c’è niente da aggiungere. Nessun post, nessuna esibizione, nessuna fasullagine. Ho la più gran simpatia umana per Ashley Graham. Epperò eroticamente e femminilmente la aborro”... -vedo che Roberto Saviano non perde un’occasione al mondo pur di abbracciare la banalità e il vento del tempo. Il tuo sito rimanda a un suo post (già il termine mi fa vomitare) dove lui difende l’eventuale cellulite che stia lì a macchiare il corpo di una donna, in questo caso la modella Ashley Graham.[/h] Immagino in questo caso lui si tiri appresso tutte le fanciullone zeppe di cellulite, potenziali acquirenti dei suoi libri. E lo fa con l’aria di uno che un’idea alta della bellezza, di uno che non la misura a forza di parametri ovvi, di uno che volteggia bensopra il livello del mare. Che uomo, che pensatore, che eroe del moderno.__ROBERTO SAVIANO DA FABIO FAZIO 2​ Ora succede a me, che non sono affatto un eroe del moderno, di odiare come più non potrei la cellulite. Non ci costruisco sopra una pippa, un’etica, una leggenda. Me ne frega un cazzo. Solo che la cellulite non mi piace, solo che se una donna aumentasse in corso di rapporto (sentimentale) con me di due chili, io chiamerei i carabinieri a portarsela via. In tutto questo non c’è nulla di etico, non c’è nulla di leggendario, non c’è nulla da commuovere i followers.__MARIA ELENA BOSCHI CELLULITE​ E’ così e basta. Le donne mi piacciono così, svelte, sgualdrine, guizzanti. Meno hanno cellulite e più sono troie, meglio è. E’ così, semplice semplice. Non ci faccio sopra comizi, non scrivo nessun post al riguardo, non cerco followers. Me me strafotto. E’ così e non c’è niente da aggiungere. Nessun post, nessuna esibizione, nessuna fasullagine. Ho la più gran simpatia umana per Ashley Graham. Epperò eroticamente e femminilmente la aborro. Non ne devo rendere conto né a Dio né al Corano né a Saviano.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2016)

Ma è mughini, provocatore di professione ( finché lo pagano tutto fa brodo ) 
cosa aggiungere se non che o è il nonno di [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] o è [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] sotto mentite  spoglie ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2016)

Tempo fa girava di la foto di un chiulo con evidente cellulite e il commento:" questa non è cellulite...sono solo colpi cazzo non andati a segno".
Bisognerebbe girarla a Mughini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS. Ma lui...che di anni ne avrà ormai una settantina...se le cerca tutte ventenni allora? :singleeye:


----------

